# Sad lost



## MichaelH (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, i not new here but is my first post.
Last saturday i came back from 4 months trip to southamerica because of my business. And i found my both lizards dead. My mother who took care of them was not checking the temperature in the room and it become very cold and they died. I was getting them thru a friend in july 2011 from bobby. I was very happy with them and male growed to 43 inch and female to 40inch in november 2012.

I am thinking now to getting new ones maybe do an import to europe with more tegus. Can anyone help me, where is at this moment the best option to get Chacoan Tegus this new season?

Attached 2 pics from october 2011 and may 2012


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened. I'm not sure who will have Chacoans this year. I believe Ty Park may have some.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 18, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss. I agree with Laura Ty Parks has some.


----------



## jondancer (Mar 18, 2013)

those looked nice, bobby did produce some dang nice lizards.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 18, 2013)

Man so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## got10 (Mar 18, 2013)

I lost my blue female due the massive power outage and cold snap during hurricane sandy. I feel for your loss. I would go with Ty Park or Larocca for replacing your animals.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 19, 2013)

_  Sorry for your loss. I guess for now that only makes three extremes over there from bobby. Do you remember the contact info for who you got them from? Or do you know about the member named Nicoherp on here who has the other three? If Nicoherp still has theirs they should be breeding by now. Hopefully you can contact and work something out with them. That way it‘ll be cheaper than having them shipped from the states and you don‘t have to worry about CITES paper work. _


----------



## MichaelH (Mar 19, 2013)

As i heard Nico dont has them anymore and the ones from the shipment where i got mine i think are also not more alive. Some costs is less problem if i know where i can get some nice animals again. 
So if someone has phone, email, website of good contact for getting chacoan babys this year then let me know.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 19, 2013)

_Well good luck with that since so far nobody breeds extremes like Bobby._


----------



## MichaelH (Mar 19, 2013)

Bobby is still breeding them?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 19, 2013)

_ I‘m not sure if he is or not. But with everything he had going on lately if he is, your chances of getting any from him may be slim especially shipped over seas. That group wasn‘t even shipped by him, they were picked up and transported with the seller at that time. _


----------



## MichaelH (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok the group about 10pcs was shipped to german shop owner Andreas but as i know he got only 10 and paid for 80, but is not my biz and i dont know under which name was shipped. But i was at Airport when the tegus arrived. I saw also in his website he offer again for 2013 and ask deposit but i also wrote many things from last year....
I heard now here many adress like underground reptiles or teguterra....therefore i ask if someone can advice where are best changes to get some nice giants...i also think maybe to collect some orders and ship some more to make is worth.


Also possible by PM if someone can help me with some contacts..


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 19, 2013)

_ Different name so I‘m not sure if it‘s the same shipment or not, if so there were five Reds and five Extremes. Here‘s the thread.
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=4633

But my point is... so far quality wise, no one breeds Extremes, ( Chacoas or what ever you want to call them ) like Bobby. When it comes to breeding very few people are that selective. As long as they have a pair they‘ll breed them, similar traits or not. There‘s usually no specific purpose or goal besides just breeding and selling them. Which makes it difficult to look at the parents and get an idea of what your tegu will look like as an adult. Which is important if you plan on breeding as well. More often than not when you breed quality animals for specific traits then you get quality animals from that breeding, anything less and it‘s more of a crap shoot. Breeder wise who ever you pick, just look at their stock and it should speak for itself._


----------



## MichaelH (Mar 19, 2013)

Ahh yes, it was Steffen..a very good friend who lives near me. The other Shipment was later and from a friend of Steffen but not so good result...

About Extreme or not i have my doubts, i think "normal" can reach same size, for me most important is the color. But is very hard to get pics from breeder about the breeding stock...i even would fly there if i could select the animals i want....but seems be also quite difficult.


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 20, 2013)

Your mom sucks. I hope you gave her a good thrashing, those were some beautifull tegus. Sorry for your loss.


----------

